# Roubix vs. Allez



## yz_387 (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok, bear with me, I am a mountain biker looking to get into road riding. I have test ridden a few road bikes at my LBS, and one of the ones I liked the best was a now old stock (2004) Allez comp. However, several of the guys there said I should consider the roubix elite with the full carbon frame, saying it was a better overall bike with the carbon frame, and vibration damping inserts. I personally thought the Allez was a more comfortable fit (both frames were the same size) but it does appear that with the adjustible stem, I could get the Roubix adjusted such that the riding position would be pretty much the same as the Allez. My question is, is the roubix frame really special enough to warrent the extra cash ($600) and slight downgrade in components (Ultegra/105 mix vs. full Ultegra on the Allez)? Also, anyone know how the frame weights would compare?


----------



## flyinghell34 (Jul 8, 2005)

*I love my Roubaix....*

I was torn between the two also. For me the components were not an issue since I was changing them from my old Trek. I'm not a racer, but the bike is supper fast and a smooth ride. I think the carbon and the inserts do make a huge difference to me.


----------



## dbh1 (Aug 29, 2005)

I am considering the Allez Elite vs. the Roubaix.

I mostly do distance riding (e.g., 50-90 miles in a day, often 2 days in a row) so comfort is important, but so is speed so I get off the bike quicker and get really comfortable. I'm not trying to win, so something that gives me a slight speed advantage is not important, but if it brings my average speed up by 1mph, that means significantly less time on the saddle. Also, my legs are short for my height (e.g., I am more upper body), 5'8" w/ a 29" inseam, so fitting can be a bit more difficult.

What I have been hearing is the Roubaix has a bit more comfortable geometry. Other than the rear derailer (the elite has the 105 and the Rouabaix has the Ultegra), they seem to have a very similar component set. Is there a big weight difference? Many people seem to say that the Allez wasn't designed for comfort, but does seem to have a lot of comfort features such as the Zerts in the stem and post. 

Question A) For a distance rider, without considering price, which one should I go with?
Question B) If you said the Roubaix, do you think it is actually worth the ~ 40% increase in price? 
Question C) Outside of specialized is there something in that price range I should be looking at for performance and comfortable distance riding?

Thanks!!


----------



## Mols138 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Allez vs Roubaix*

First off I own an Allez Sport...it was in my price range and great bike for the $$$ and I do ride it for distance. But since you have bit more cash in your budget then I did and if you are a doing a lot of distance riding and wanted to stay in the Spesh line...then go for the Roubaix. That's the more comfortable bike. Frame material wise you are comparing apples to oranges, anything carbon fiber these days will cost you more $$$ and in "most" cases is lighter then aluminum. But if you can't justify the extra 40% on a Roubaix, you can't go wrong on the Allez Elite.


----------



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

I was looking at the Allez and Roubaix also.
Wound up with an 05 Roubaix comp. Couldnt be happier.
I'm new to the road thing though, just so you know.


----------

